# freezing smoked pork loin?



## omahasmoker (Jul 5, 2009)

has anybody out there tried it? 

i would like to smoke a whole GOSM full of loin and freeze them. it would save alot of headaches when i need to bring something to a boy scout picnic/family gathering or some such.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 5, 2009)

It works very well some say its even better after being frozen. Go ahead and smoke them as normal then pull them as normal and then use a vacuum sealer if you have one if not squeeze out all the air. When you go to reheat it put a little finishing sauce or a little apple juice and reheat. Personally I use a rice steamer to reheat


----------

